# BC Reptile Club Show & Sale Tomorrow!



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

*THIS Saturday and Sunday! *

Come see some beautiful animals, Lots of awesome herps for sale, facepainting for the kids

Come say Hi - I'll be working the door 

Abbotsford Exhibition Park
32470 Haida Drive, Cadet Building
Abbotsford, BC

Adults $4 Kids 5-16 $2 and kids under 5 are free
$10 Family pass (2 adults + up to 3 kids)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hmmm, tempting


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats a Blub show? lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Will you be selling any of your home-bred critters at the show Keri?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Whats a Blub show? lol


LOL thanks! I must be too excited to spell check!!



Ursus sapien said:


> Will you be selling any of your home-bred critters at the show Keri?


I'm not, no, I do sell privately at other times but I am working the door both days so I won't have time to man a table - but you should come!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't do it - fully booked! Family obligations on both days... but I'll send out the info via email to a few friends


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just joined BCRC yesterday & seen this on there. Wish it was closer, would love to check it out.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Just joined BCRC yesterday & seen this on there. Wish it was closer, would love to check it out.


Welcome to the club! (I'm still "Keri" over there as well)

I'm coming from Sechelt lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so what are the chances of finding a few baby house geckos at this show?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Current Vendor List:

Henry Piorun

PJ Pets

Geckobox

WestCoast Dragons

Annies Rodents

S.Guido Serpents

Christies yum yums

Canadian Constrictors

Allen Lumb

Guppy Ranch

SHP Reptiles

Joe

Gord Redman Reptiles

Arachnid Apparel

Just Geckos

The Hidebox

Elemental Herps

Exotic Serpents

Dr. Adrian Walton

Joey

Mads Lund

Mutant Boas

Thilo

The lizard mall

Wrapped up In Reptiles


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wrapped up in reptiles - what an awesome name! makes me feel all snugly


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just bumping it up....


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I saw at least 2 BCA members there!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

And my husband convinced me to get this kid


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I went, it was fun. Have not been to a reptile show in years. It was smaller then I was thinking though, but I've only ever been to shows in the US in the past.

Still had fun though.


----------

